# Drive Mode Question



## r a y (Jan 11, 2020)

Hello! Just purchased a 2019 Atlas V6 SE Tech R-line 4Motion. I noticed that when the drive mode is in Normal, that center light on the MODE button is already on and stays on all the time. I watched a few other youtube videos, and on some their light is off when in normal and only turns on when you rotate to a different mode. Is there something i'm missing? Couldnt find an answer online or in the instruction manual so figured id give the tried-and-true forum community a shot!

Example of how mine is. Center MODE light already on in Normal and on at all times:
https://youtu.be/WCSIWHvCjUc?t=356

Example of mode light only turning on when different drive mode selected:
https://youtu.be/PyhnlocKlt4?t=43

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Mine is always on.....


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

Tim K said:


> Mine is always on.....


Mine either.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

The light on mine is always on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGreyJetta (Aug 13, 2019)

I drive a Jetta, but I assume the drive mode button works the same way.

For me, whenever I first start the car the MODE button isn't lit no matter what drive mode it's in, even if I start in Sport or Eco mode. When I press the button to change it, it will stay lit with each mode until I turn the car off (from what I can tell).


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

If you are in default/normal mode the light in the center is not on. If you change the modes on the dial i.e. snoiw, offroad it will turn on. If you change the modes in the info unit to sport or eco or custom, it will turn on. Default/normal mode = off. Anything else = on.


----------



## r a y (Jan 11, 2020)

Tim K said:


> Mine is always on.....





Justin7983 said:


> The light on mine is always on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





KarstGeo said:


> If you are in default/normal mode the light in the center is not on. If you change the modes on the dial i.e. snoiw, offroad it will turn on. If you change the modes in the info unit to sport or eco or custom, it will turn on. Default/normal mode = off. Anything else = on.


This is weird!

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

r a y said:


> This is weird!
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys!


Not to me - the light indicates you are in a mode other than default/normal.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Not to me - the light indicates you are in a mode other than default/normal.


I think he meant it’s weird that some are on and some off. Here’s mine in normal mode:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Justin7983 said:


> I think he meant it’s weird that some are on and some off. Here’s mine in normal mode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you 100% sure your aren't in a custom mode or sport? I went through mine - normal is light off...anything else is light on. Just push that button to cycle through the mods and make sure you are in normal and not a custom mode (that's what I use 100% of the time - normal settings for ACC and HVAC and sport for steering/tranny). If you are in normal mode and move the shifter lever back while in D to engage sport tranny mode, the light will not illuminate (it's not really "full" sport drive mode). If you are in sport/eco/custom mode and turn off then restart, all settings will be held EXCEPT the tranny mode for sport.....you have to put the lever back to get into sport shifting. Just play around with it.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Are you 100% sure your aren't in a custom mode or sport? I went through mine - normal is light off...anything else is light on. Just push that button to cycle through the mods and make sure you are in normal and not a custom mode (that's what I use 100% of the time - normal settings for ACC and HVAC and sport for steering/tranny). If you are in normal mode and move the shifter lever back while in D to engage sport tranny mode, the light will not illuminate (it's not really "full" sport drive mode). If you are in sport/eco/custom mode and turn off then restart, all settings will be held EXCEPT the tranny mode for sport.....you have to put the lever back to get into sport shifting. Just play around with it.


Light stays on 100% of the time. Confirmed in Normal mode on the infotainment. Strange. Messed with it for a while and always illuminated. What year is yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

2018

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

2018 normal mode no light all others light on.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Justin7983 said:


> Light stays on 100% of the time. Confirmed in Normal mode on the infotainment. Strange. Messed with it for a while and always illuminated. What year is yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Always on. Normal mode, normal mode in infotainment. It is always on. 
2019 SEL-P


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

So I’m guessing it’s just a difference between model years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> 2018 normal mode no light all others light on.


My 2018, is light on, maybe Canada is different?


----------



## r a y (Jan 11, 2020)

KarstGeo said:


> Are you 100% sure your aren't in a custom mode or sport? I went through mine - normal is light off...anything else is light on. Just push that button to cycle through the mods and make sure you are in normal and not a custom mode (that's what I use 100% of the time - normal settings for ACC and HVAC and sport for steering/tranny). If you are in normal mode and move the shifter lever back while in D to engage sport tranny mode, the light will not illuminate (it's not really "full" sport drive mode). If you are in sport/eco/custom mode and turn off then restart, all settings will be held EXCEPT the tranny mode for sport.....you have to put the lever back to get into sport shifting. Just play around with it.


100% On All The Time



Justin7983 said:


> I think he meant it’s weird that some are on and some off. Here’s mine in normal mode:
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200112/cbf4b672deb4770a463467ca7160ef11.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I think it is pretty obvious. It's a "cool light". Cool people get the light .... everyone else....


----------



## r a y (Jan 11, 2020)

poll? opcorn:is that still a thing?


----------



## r a y (Jan 11, 2020)

Tim K said:


> I think it is pretty obvious. It's a "cool light". Cool people get the light .... everyone else....


my name is Ray and I approve this message.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

dammit, I'm not the cool one.

2018 LE. Light is only on when it NOT in Normal:Normal mode.

But then again, who the F drives in "normal" mode most of the time?!


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

My 2018 the mode button is lit up when not in drive normal mode. When normal is selected the light is off. Canada comfortljne.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

knedrgr said:


> dammit, I'm not the cool one.
> 
> 2018 LE. Light is only on when it NOT in Normal:Normal mode.
> 
> But then again, who the F drives in "normal" mode most of the time?!


Well, since you have to manually "shift" into sport mode every time you turn the car on, or shift out of drive....I often find myself driving in Normal mode until I notice. I wish there was a way to override the default.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Weird guys- normal operation is the mode button light will only illuminate if not in normal mode to indicate you are using a different mode. Has been this way across 4 of my newer VW models (including atlas with the rotary knob).


----------

